# Specialized Crux or Gunnar CX hairs



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

I've been eyeing a new cross bike. couldn't pull the trigger until i got my CC paid off. Now that's done i can start looking for a new bike. (course haven't told my wife yet)  

2 bikes I've been looking at are the Specialized Crux and the Gunnar CX hairs.

My plan it to purchase either as a frameset and build it up. will keep my Fuji as a pit bike.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

c-lo said:


> My plan it to purchase either as a frameset and build it up. will keep my Fuji as a pit bike.


Crux disc FTW! BB30 means you can use it as a single speed with a problem solvers EBB converter.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

The Crosshairs is a great all-round bike. I ride mine like a road bike in the summer (and late winter after cross season's over) but its not the best race bike out there. If you're racing, go Specialized. If you're JRA-ing and looking for something comfy for back and/or gravel roads, go Crosshairs.

HTH

M


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Well, I have a crosshairs and I love it. I've used for racing, for touring (with different components), it's my commuter etc. But I have to agree with MShaw that it's not a perfect race bike--a little heavier, no internal cable routing, and a few other things. If I buy a new bike this year (and I'm trying very hard to resist the temptation) a Crux would be high on the list.

Good luck.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

good input. I love my fuji cross pro and it often sees the C&O canal which is gravel, road for long rides and serves as my commuter as well. 

I've always loved the Crux too.


----------



## CapitalCrewBiker (Aug 24, 2011)

Buy American! Go with the CrossHairs!


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Steel is real.........Crosshairs......or Hyper-X


----------



## kc929 (Dec 12, 2007)

Just got a pair of 2011 Crux. I love these bikes. I got one frame set and built it up (race bike), the other is an off the show room floor-bone stock Crux Comp (training bike). I bought them at a deep discount, right as the 2012s were hitting the shops. Pretty versatile too. They feel right at home on the race course, and do equally well on long 30-40 mile trail rides. I haven't done any road riding on either of them yet.


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

my crosshairs works just fine as a race bike. since someone mentioned a lack of internal cable routing, i put gore sealed cables on and it shifts just fine. if you wanrt to window shop, i recently posted it in the picture gallery. it should be on the last page. look at the cruxes as well.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

forgot to click to show the voting results but pretty evenly matched. Loving the reviews...thanks guys.

on the plus side for me, last year I was the dude (along with my buddy) who stopped for the Team BBC racer at Ed Sanders who went over his bars and landed on his head. We stayed with him until the paramedics got there. 

well this year the race organizers gave me the option of free entry into one of the races or raffle tickets for the Specialized Crux they are giving away. they hooked me up with 3 raffle tickets. :thumbsup:


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Is your heart set on a Crux? What about a Gin and Trombones? Full Tilt Boogie?

There was a Ridley on a steep discount somewhere (Excel?) a bit ago...

:ear

M


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Ridley schmidly. Get the crux. You racing at BCA? If so, I'm waiting for you. Smoochies


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

What is your total budget? My last bike was a Crosshairs which I sold when I was building my Spooky. It was a nice bike. More of an all-rounder IMO but certainly a capable racer.


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

I raced Crosshairs (plural) for a bunch of years. They are capable race bikes but not ideal. I went back to my Gunnar last season while I was waiting for new frames last season. I didn't like it. The bottom bracket is low, so I couldn't pedal through a lot of sections. The seat tube and HT angles are good, and it's a well thought out design. 

I love the feel of the Gunnars for all day riding and raced on them for years, but I think if I were to get a full on race bike, I'd get something different.


----------



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

I've got a hyper-x, wife has a crux. If you are wanting a pure race bike, the crux is where it is at, if you want a bike to use more than 3 months out of the year, get the gunnar. The gunnar is smoother in the rough stuff, but crux is more aggressive. Like JM, I put gore pro's on mine and haven't touched it for over 6 months. Crux has better mud clearance. It's a tough choice!


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Looks like you can't go wrong! If I end up giving into temptation and buying a crux, I'll let you know how they compare for racing.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

Kram said:


> Ridley schmidly. Get the crux. You racing at BCA? If so, I'm waiting for you. Smoochies


I'd like to, however son has baseball practice that morning, daughter has gymnastics. not sure I can convince my wife to take them to both. might have to wait for me another day :cryin:


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't like the idea of a low BB. I've had that before on some of my MTB's and hated it.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

MShaw said:


> Is your heart set on a Crux? What about a Gin and Trombones? Full Tilt Boogie?
> 
> There was a Ridley on a steep discount somewhere (Excel?) a bit ago...
> 
> ...


nice frames...but outta my $$ range


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Gotcha

M


----------



## 251 (Nov 2, 2009)

Ride both and pick the one you prefer?

I've had my '01 Crosshairs since '06 and it's been a great bike. I bought it for trail riding, but started racing this year. I haven't had any issues with the low BB and 48t chainring, though I'd have to say that I prefer lower BBs.

I like the Crux as well, but based purely on aesthetics, I wouldn't choose one over a Gunnar. Although, I suppose one could argue that a chainstay protector, a long-cage RD and an 11-32 cassette aren't very aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

If I were that Gunnar, I'd be dying of terminal embarrassment. Budweiser?!

Awww geez man! Yer killin me here!

M


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

That's a nice looking crosshairs, but check out the red one on the last page of the sticky bike thread. That's a beaut.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*if you want a bike for a year or 2*

get the Specialized
if you want a bike for a decade get the Gunnar
With all the crap I've read about BB30s dying I can't see listing that as a positive


----------



## 251 (Nov 2, 2009)

MShaw said:


> If I were that Gunnar, I'd be dying of terminal embarrassment. Budweiser?!
> 
> Awww geez man! Yer killin me here!
> 
> M


Hey, I paid $25 for that 6-pack of this exotic imported beer! 

I'm from St. Louis and Budweiser is hard to find down here (South Australia). Having said that, it was purchased as a joke for the race, and it was a good recovery drink.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm still speechless... B...b...budweiser an import?! $25?!

I think I'll stick to VB or what was it? The black duck?

M


----------



## 251 (Nov 2, 2009)

I believe a very large portion of that cost can be attributed to tax-- beer and all alcohol are expensive here.

Anyway, I'll be diplomatic and just say that VB isn't my favorite. Of the local beers, Coopers Sparkling, Pale and Stout are all nice. Little Creatures out of WA makes some nice beers as well. 

As far as U.S. beer goes, there's a local pub that occasionally has Dog Fish Head on tap, though it makes the Budweiser seem cheap (in many ways). I used to work across the street from and frequent a Dog Fish Head in Maryland, so it was a nice find.

Going back to the orignal photo, what would be a more appropriate beer to go with a Gunnar? Lite? Beast Ice? Yuengling?


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Of the beers you just mentioned Yuengling would be my preference. DFH is by far better beer tho. 

I haven't had too many Aussie beers, so I was trying to come up with something you'd know. FWI remember VB was 'ok' but that's about it. You may as well have some Foster's in your bottle cage...

I don't think I know of any Chicago-based craft brews, so let's stick with the old standards: SNPA, DFH 60/90min, New Belgium's stuff (but NOT Fat Tire. Blech!), etc

M


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

reviving my thread. I'm closer to being able to make a move on a new bike. since I posted I was looking at carbon, but have since come back to looking at aluminum or steel. 

Working with my LBS we've priced out a few bikes, 3 steel and 1 aluminum. for steel in order of good to best: Surly/Soma/Gunnar. All 3 would have a carbon fork and for components I'm looking at Sram Rival shifters/derailleurs and Sram Apex Crankset. Wheels I'm not sure on yet. The aluminum we looked at was the Salsa Chili Con Crosso.

Couple thoughts running through my head:

1. Steel or aluminum? I've not been on a steel bike. my concern which someone brought up was whether a steel bike would be agressive enough to race on. My LBS is getting Gunnar CX hairs shop bike in 2 weeks and I plan to go in and check it out. I'm keeping the Fuji is a pit bike/gravel&road bike. Although the new bike will most likely see the same usage in addition to primarily being raced on. 

2. Cost: for my current economic status it makes sense for me to use Trek's credit card to purchase my bike. this way I can have the bike right away and also have it paid off by the end of the year. (zero % interest for 1 year). I'm comfortable keeping the purchase price around $2500. So based on that:
A. Chili con Crosso is priced out at $1699. Salsa Cycles | Bikes | Chili Con Crosso that's a fixed price. components are pretty good, but you can't pick what you want. That's not necessarily a bad thing. I am waiting for them to get back to me on other aluminum options....I've looked at and like the Giant TCX and Specialized Crux. 
B. Going steel...I've messed with the numbers. The Soma priced out meets my price point at $2300. The Gunnar priced out exceeds it at $3878. I can fiddle around with components and get the price down to $2800. Perhaps if i went with Steel I could go with the Soma and spend a bit more $$ on components. I ride a small frame so weight wise I don't think that's an issue. 

thoughts/input?


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Here's what I ultimately think; ride the bikes (if you can) that are in your budget. get the one you like. Really a pound or two isn't going to keep you on or off the podium; it's you. So get what you like.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

Kram said:


> Here's what I ultimately think; ride the bikes (if you can) that are in your budget. get the one you like. Really a pound or two isn't going to keep you on or off the podium; it's you. So get what you like.


Thanks Kram very true....so many great bikes out there. really at that point lose a pound or two. really the unknown to me comes down to riding steel. I should be able to get on one in 2 weeks.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Comfort-wise it's hard to beat steel. But if you're looking for a race bike, it's hard to beat aluminum.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

skool me. other than fit why the "objection" to steel as a race bike? comes down to fit and components doesn't it?


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

c-lo said:


> skool me. other than fit why the "objection" to steel as a race bike? comes down to fit and components doesn't it?



Only objection to steel is usually weight. Sometimes stiffness. 

Personally, I'm a fan of steel (and race steel), but have no objections to aluminum. The CCC can be built frame up so, that shouldn't necessarily be crossed off your list. 

My vote still goes to Gunnar. It's nice, it's steel, it's USA made. 

I'd like to see if there will be any new offerings at Frost Bike by any of the QBP brands. I'm a sucker for Salsas.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

oh my god. For $3878 you can get like a custom Rock Lobster or something.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Or an IF.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah that's over my budget. if it weren't I'd probably be looking at either the RL or the IF. I've always had a crush on anything from IF. 

if I go steel I may go with the Soma and focus on parts.

interesting article I found on steel vs aluminum Bike Frame: Aluminum Vs. Steel | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Buy used. The end of the season is upon us. The racer-types are done with this year's equipment and are looking (hopefully!) to unload. 

Used is the only way I've been able to afford S-Works frames and Red/Dura Ace parts. If you ride a 56cm, PM JoCo and ask about one of his Cruxes.

M


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

I've got those short stalky legs. sorry


----------



## tjib13 (Aug 11, 2008)

cross hairs! buy mine, if you are tall enough.


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I apologize in advance for the drift, but here are some other options you may want to know about...although there may not be a dealer in your area.

The AL Felt F65X with SRAM Apex/Rival and disc brakes at $1700 is a good AL option.

Also the Felt FX4 Carbon frame with Shimano Ultegra at $2700 is very nice. I just picked up one for my daughter and had my builder make a set of road wheels for her to use this on the road as well for now.

November bicycles also has a carbon CX bike with SRAM Rival for $2300.

I decided to go with a Foundry Auger Carbon Disc frame set. You can get either a canti or disc frameset, either as a frame/fork only or two different builds starting at $3000.

It's great to have so many options. I'm just a beginner and probably 80% of the CX racers could crush me on a tricycle, but I'm still having fun!


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

nice! holy sh!t I love that Felt Al!!


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

actually my LBS is a Felt dealer. He stated he was concerned about the design of those wheels. less spoke on a generic hub and when the hubs go harder to rebuild. 

hmmm.......


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

c-lo said:


> actually my LBS is a Felt dealer. He stated he was concerned about the design of those wheels. less spoke on a generic hub and when the hubs go harder to rebuild.
> 
> hmmm.......


He's probably right. I weigh 230 lbs. so I have all my wheels built for me anyway. I'm getting CK ISO disc hubs laced to HED C2 32 holes rims....same as my road bike.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah...I'm 160. race weight is around 155, hopefully 150 next season. I've NEVER had problems with wheels before.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

MShaw said:


> Of the beers you just mentioned Yuengling would be my preference. DFH is by far better beer tho.
> 
> I don't think I know of any Chicago-based craft brews, so let's stick with the old standards: SNPA, DFH 60/90min, New Belgium's stuff (but NOT Fat Tire. Blech!), etc


Yuengling FTW! Beer is worth dredging a thread over. Not to mention, the OP never said what he settled on? Pics?

Chicago-based... nothing noteworthy in my opinion. But Gunnar is in WI so why would you want a Chicago based brew anyways???

New Glarus, only available in WI is highly recommended. 
Three Floyds is Chicago-ish. Just across the border in Indiana. Anyone who is a DFH fan would absolutely LOVE 3Floyds' Zombie Dust (Gumball Head is tasty too).

Happy Thursday!


----------

